

PG at Defcon 13 (2005) - batgaijin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Lb8ZgQP74

======
clicks
pg is a lot more charismatic and without the 'uhhs' and 'uhms' in his speech
here. I wonder if it's because the defcon crowd is more playful than, for
example, the Python crowd he gave a speech to a few months ago.

Granted he's just reading it off a sheet of paper -- but, he's still
presenting in a pretty engaging and fun way.

